# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Joonaksen kuvat

## Joonas Pio

Kuviani Helsingin seudulta, vuosilta 2010 ja 2011:

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat

----------


## zige94

> Kuviani Helsingin seudulta, vuosilta 2010 ja 2011:
> 
> http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat


Hienoja kuvia sinulla!  :Smile:  Ajattelin pari päivää sitten ottaa käyttöön vähän saman jutun mikä sinullaki nyt on tuolla, eli lajitella bussit ainakin yhtiöittäin. Tarkoituksena minulla on saada kaikki bussit kuvattua. Iso homma se kyllä on!  :Biggrin:

----------


## sm3

> Hienoja kuvia sinulla!  Ajattelin pari päivää sitten ottaa käyttöön vähän saman jutun mikä sinullaki nyt on tuolla, eli lajitella bussit ainakin yhtiöittäin. Tarkoituksena minulla on saada kaikki bussit kuvattua. Iso homma se kyllä on!


Mutta, muista että määrä ei korvaa laatua.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lisäsin eilen uudella kameralla otettuja kuvia, tässäpä muutama maistiainen:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Maistiaisia uusista kuvista viikonlopulta 11. - 12.6.:

    

Lisää kuvia: Joonaksen kuvat

----------


## Joonas Pio

Alkuviikon aikana kuvasin busseja ja ratikoita, mm. 623:n Rekolanmäellä, NF 130:n Kylmäojalla ja PL:n VR Transpoint -bussin Pasilassa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Maistelukuvia pk-seudun syysliikenteestä:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Olen uudistanut kuvasivustoni, joten edellisten viestien maistelukuvat eivät enää näy/toimi. Kaikki kuvat löytyvät uusista paikoista kuvasivustoltani.

Lisäksi lisäsin paljon kuvia viime viikonlopulta (3.-4.9.) mm. Kampista, Myyrmäestä, Elielinaukiolta ja Tikkurilasta. Kuvasivustolle pääset tästä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia eiliseltä (la 17.9.): http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkol...ekuvat/170911/

----------


## Albert

Kappas vain, Nobinalla on ulkoapäin hyväkuntoisenkin näköisiä busseja.
Tekisitpä kuvasarjan _Nobinan repsottavapeltiset, linkussa ja litussa kulkevat rohjot_.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Noita kuvia katsellessa täytyy kyllä todeta Turun tilaajavärityksen olevan paljon parempi. Ei kovin mielenkiintoiselta näytä pääkaupunkiseudun paikallisbussien kuvien katsominen tulevaisuudessa, kun kaikki on noita sinivalkoisia...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kappas vain, Nobinalla on ulkoapäin hyväkuntoisenkin näköisiä busseja.
> Tekisitpä kuvasarjan _Nobinan repsottavapeltiset, linkussa ja litussa kulkevat rohjot_.


Mitäpä sanoisit tästä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Albert

> Mitäpä sanoisit tästä.


He, he, näyttää kovin tutulta täältä itä-Helsingistä katsoen. On siis muuallakin tuollaisia. :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> He, he, näyttää kovin tutulta täältä itä-Helsingistä katsoen. On siis muuallakin tuollaisia.


Miten muuten Itä-Helsingissä on enemmän noita pommin jäljiltä olevia Nobinalaisia kuin mitä olen täällä Pohjoisessa Helsingissä ja Vantaalla nähnyt? Myllypuron varikolla näköjään kuljettajan käsissä autot räjähtävät mukavemmin kuin Hakunilassa. Toki Hakunilan varikon autojakin huonoissa kunnossa löytyy mutta eipä ole tielle osunut pitkiin aikoihin  :Smile:

----------


## Miska

> Miten muuten Itä-Helsingissä on enemmän noita pommin jäljiltä olevia Nobinalaisia kuin mitä olen täällä Pohjoisessa Helsingissä ja Vantaalla nähnyt? Myllypuron varikolla näköjään kuljettajan käsissä autot räjähtävät mukavemmin kuin Hakunilassa. Toki Hakunilan varikon autojakin huonoissa kunnossa löytyy mutta eipä ole tielle osunut pitkiin aikoihin


Ehkä silläkin on jotain vaikutusta, että Hakunilan varikolla on runsaasti parin viime vuoden aikana tullutta uutta (vielä suhteellisen siistiä ja hyväkuntoista) kalustoa. Myllypuron varikolla puolestaan uusimmatkin isot bussit ovat jo lähes 4 vuotta vanhoja. Toisekseen monet noista Myllypuron pommeimmista autoista on siirretty sinne Hakunilasta 95-CityL:ien tilalle viimeisen vuoden aikana...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia lauantailta 1.10.:

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkoliikennekuvat/011011

HSL:llä on näköjään vaikeuksia Lähderannan ruotsintamisessa.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia maanantailta 10.10.

Syyskuun kuvat: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkol...t/Syyskuu+2011

Lokakuun kuvat: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkol...t/Lokakuu+2011

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hieman harvinaisempia/erikoisempia linjakilpiä  :Very Happy: 

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Joukkol.../Linjakilpi%E4

----------


## Joonas Pio

Päivitin taas kuvasivustoani, joten vanhat osoitteet eivät toimi enää. Pahoitteluni!  :Redface: 

Tässä linkki kuvasivustoni etusivulle:

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat

Uusia kuvia Kattilasta ja Espoon keskuksesta:

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Lokakuu+2011/221011

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Linjakilpi%E4

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia marraskuulta:

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Marraskuu+2011

----------


## Joonas Pio

Onko kenelläkään tässä vaiheessa mitään kuvaustoiveita vuodenvaihteen jälkeisistä uutuuksista?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia joulukuulta: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Joulukuu+2011

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tammikuu ja vuosi 2012 polkaistu käyntiin kuvien osalta:

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT+2012/Tammikuu+2012

----------


## joboo

On Kampin linjat jätetty kuvaamatta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> On Kampin linjat jätetty kuvaamatta.


Olisin kyllä mennyt kuvamaan Kampin linjoja, mutta minulla tuli kiire bussille.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia viikonlopulta 20.-22.1.

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT+2...2012/20-220112

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia helmikuulta:

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT+2012/Helmikuu+2012

----------


## 034

> Joonas Pio
> 
>     Vs: Joonaksen kuvat
>     Uusia kuvia helmikuulta:


Erittäin laadukkaita kuvia  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Erittäin laadukkaita kuvia


Kiitos ja kiva kun pidit kuvistani!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hape

Olet sommitellut ja rajannut kuvat hyvin :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia maaliskuulta:

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT%2...aliskuu%202012

----------


## Joonas Pio

Laitanpa pienen etsintätehtävän pystyyn:

Ensimmäinen, joka löytää tästä kuvasta jonkin muun kuin Nobinan bussin, saa paljon mainetta ja kunniaa.  :Very Happy: 

Ja jos löytäjä vielä kertoisi mikä yhtiö ja bussi on kyseessä, olisin tyytyväinen.  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

Siellä rivissä seitsemäntenä on yksi Pohjolan Liikenteen Volvo 8700LE. Jos kuvan kellonaika pitää paikkaansa, niin voisi olla PL 704.

----------


## Tonttu18

Volvo 8700LE,  Oy Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Ab. Seitsemäs bussi edestä katsottuna.  :Very Happy: 

Edit: kuukanko ehti ensin...  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Siellä rivissä seitsemäntenä on yksi Pohjolan Liikenteen Volvo 8700LE. Jos kuvan kellonaika pitää paikkaansa, niin voisi olla PL 704.





> Volvo 8700LE,  Oy Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne Ab. Seitsemäs bussi edestä katsottuna. 
> 
> Edit: kuukanko ehti ensin...


No, mainetta ja kunniaa voin kyllä antaa molemmille! Ajattelin tämän olevan haastava tehtävä, mutta näemmä se ratkesi kuudessa minuutissa.  :Laughing: 

Ja kuukanko saa vielä erityismaininnan auton numeron tietämisestä, PL 704:hän se oli.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Laitetaanpa vielä toinen etsintätehtävä, jos tämä nyt olisi vähän vaikeampi:

Ensimmäinen, joka löytää tästä kuvasta jonkin muun kuin HelB:n bussin, saa yhtä paljon mainetta ja kunniaa kuin edellisessäkin etsintätehtävässä.  :Very Happy: 

Nyt pitää kertoa yhtiö, bussi ja lisäksi vielä bussin numero.

----------


## tlajunen

Löytyi heti.

Detaljeja en tiedä, koska en busseja niin seuraa, mutta tuo taitaa olla se, jonka kyljessä on "Seure"-mainos.

----------


## zige94

> Laitetaanpa vielä toinen etsintätehtävä, jos tämä nyt olisi vähän vaikeampi:
> 
> Ensimmäinen, joka löytää tästä kuvasta jonkin muun kuin HelB:n bussin, saa yhtä paljon mainetta ja kunniaa kuin edellisessäkin etsintätehtävässä. 
> 
> Nyt pitää kertoa yhtiö, bussi ja lisäksi vielä bussin numero.


Nobina Finland 601, Volvo B12BLE 6x2 eli Volvo 8700LE teli. Ja oisko tuossa vielä Seure -koko mainos?  :Smile: 

tlajunenhan mainoksen ehtikin jo arvata  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

No, ei siinä taaskaan kauaa mennyt, kun on niin tarkkasilmäisiä täällä foorumilla.  :Very Happy:  Kyseessä oli siis Nobinan 601, joka kantaa Seure-mainoksia yllään.

Pisteet tlajuselle ja zigelle.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Maaliskuun kansioon lisätty uusia kuvia:

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT+2012/Maaliskuu+2012

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia huhtikuulta:
http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT+2012/Huhtikuu+2012

Kuvia Nobinan Klovin varikolta:
http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Nobinan+Klovin+varikko

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia huhtikuulta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

Linjakilpiä: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Linjakilpi%E4

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvasivustoni ulkoasu on uudistettu ja lisäsin sinne kuvia vuodelta 2011:

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/home

Toivoisin palautetta ulkoasusta ja kuvista, kiitos!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

Hieno ulkoasu kyllä, omaa silmääni miellyttää tumma ulkoasu enemmän kuin vaalea (tämän vuoksi omatkin sivuni ovat tummia). Ja kuvat ovat täydellisiä, niinkuin aina  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia toukokuulta, busseista, raitiovaunuista, linjakilvistä sekä Kaisaniemen raitioradan työmaalta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia kesäkuulta sekä Nobinan Hakunilan varikolta.

----------


## zige94

> Nobinan Hakunilan varikolta.


Aika vähän näytti olevan busseja, taisi olla melkeinpä kaikki ajossa?  :Eek:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Aika vähän näytti olevan busseja, taisi olla melkeinpä kaikki ajossa?


Aamuruuhkaa ajamassahan ne olivat. Ei varikolla ollut kuin autot 17, 56, 60, 91, 92, 132, 309, 353, 433 ja 702 sekä poistorivin 8 ja 193.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia kesäkuulta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia maanantailta 18.6., alkaen tästä kuvasta.

Nobinan linjakilpiä

----------


## helleh

HUHHUH!!

Pitänee oikein taas kertaalleen hämmästellä tuota Nobinan autojen kunnossapitoa. Eipä näyttänyt yhtään ehjää tai edes liki ehjää autoa noissa kuvissa olleen. 

Pohjolan Liikenteelle nousee täältä iso käsi. =). Puhtaita ja suorakylkisiä. Ei hikilaseja yms...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Paljon uusia kuvia viikonlopulta 21.-22.7.:

Heinäkuu 2012, alkaen tästä kuvasta.
Metrokatkos 14.-22.7.
Bussi 10X korvaa raitiolinjan 10 Pikku Huopalahdessa 7.-22.7.
Raitiovaunuilla poikkeusreittejä Mannerheimintien ratatyön vuoksi
Töölön halli
Ratikkamuseo

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobinan Hakunilan varikolla vierailu sunnuntaina 22.7. tuotti 402 uutta kuvaa:

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Nobinan+Hakunilan+varikko

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia elokuulta ja syysliikenteestä löydät täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia syyskuun ensimmäiseltä viikonlopulta:

Syyskuu 2012
Nobinan Kiviruukin varikko
Nobinan Hakunilan varikko
Siilitien metroaseman peruskorjaus

----------


## Joonas Pio

Laitanpa pienimuotoisen kuvakilpailun pystyyn:

Etsi tästä kuvasta jokin epäkohta.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Laitanpa pienimuotoisen kuvakilpailun pystyyn:
> 
> Etsi tästä kuvasta jokin epäkohta.


Tossa näytössä mikä tuossa on vasemmalla, joku pelaa pasianssia?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tossa näytössä mikä tuossa on vasemmalla, joku pelaa pasianssia?


Ei kai, sehän on ajotavanseurantajärjestelmän näyttö...  :Wink: 

No kyllähän se oli se oikea vastaus. Kysynpä pienellä riskillä, että mitä haluat palkinnoksi?  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> No kyllähän se oli se oikea vastaus. Kysynpä pienellä riskillä, että mitä haluat palkinnoksi?


Ferrari näin alkuun ja  :Wink:  Ei vaisinkaan, hyvä mieli riittää  :Smile:  Ja pieni tarina, että miten tuohon tilanteeseen on päädytty, että on siis pasianssi jollakin ajotavanseuranta-laitteessa päällä...  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja pieni tarina, että miten tuohon tilanteeseen on päädytty, että on siis pasianssi jollakin ajotavanseuranta-laitteessa päällä...


Ohjelma ei ole käynnistynyt oikein, jolloin ruudussa näkyy tavallinen Windows-työpöytä. Ja sieltähän sitä sitten pääsee esim. pasianssia pelaamaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia syyskuulta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

Kuvia SRS:n syysajelulta 23.9. vaunulla SR 50.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia lokakuulta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia lokakuulta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia lisätty marraskuulta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia marraskuulta alkaen tästä kuvasta, uusia metrokuvia täällä. Lisätty myös muutamia sekalaisia kuvia.

----------


## Nak

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT+2...2/DSC_0891.JPG Tämä Nf 334 liikenteessä on kyllä mielenkiintoinen havainto  :Laughing:

----------


## Pera

> http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT+2...2/DSC_0891.JPG Tämä Nf 334 liikenteessä on kyllä mielenkiintoinen havainto


 Kuvassa on kylläkin NF 434 :Laughing:

----------


## zige94

> Kuvassa on kylläkin NF 434


Kyllä tuo minusta ihan selvästi 334:ltä näyttää  :Wink:  434 on Volvo City L, joka ei ole todellakaan Carrus City M:n näköinen  :Wink:  Käytetty varmaan kuljettajan vaihtoautona tms.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kyllä tuo minusta ihan selvästi 334:ltä näyttää  434 on Volvo City L, joka ei ole todellakaan Carrus City M:n näköinen  Käytetty varmaan kuljettajan vaihtoautona tms.


334:hän se on, 434 on tämän näköinen. En tiedä miksi se tuolla ajeli, mutta ihmeellisintä siinä on se, että 334 oli poistoonsa asti Klovin auto. Liekö se nyt sitten siirretty Hakunilaan? Kuva on siis otettu Töyrynummella, Korsitien pysäkillä.

----------


## Nak

Ei pera väärässä ole, minullakin tulee linkin avatessa tuo 434:n kuva nro 886 vaikka linkki osoittaakin kuvaan 891 joka olisi se 334  :Smile:  kuvat.fi sekoilee lähes yllättäen

----------


## Pera

> Ei pera väärässä ole, minullakin tulee linkin avatessa tuo 434:n kuva nro 886 vaikka linkki osoittaakin kuvaan 891 joka olisi se 334  kuvat.fi sekoilee lähes yllättäen


Mulla tuli kans sama kuva kun käytin Explorer selainta, mut heti kun siirryin Googlen selaimeen niin sitten tuli oikeat kuvat :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia metrokatkoksen aiheuttamasta poikkeusliikenteestä, eli raitiovaunusta 11 sekä busseista 99, 99M ja 99V, löydät täältä. Lisätty myös muita kuvia joulukuun ensimmäiseltä viikonlopulta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vielä muutamat kuvat joulukuulta ja vuodelta 2012, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Järjestelen kuvasivustoani 30.12.2012 - 6.1.2013, joten siellä esiintyy häiriöitä, kuvien osoitteet vaihtuvat ja osa kuvista on hetken aikaa piilotettuina. Osan kuvista tulen myös poistamaan. Pahoittelen häiriötä!

Kuvasivusto päivittyy seuraavan kerran tammikuun 2013 alussa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia vanhoista aikatauluista, lipuista ja kartoista:
http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Vanhoja...oja+ja+lippuja

Kansioon tulee lisää materiaalia tämän viikon aikana.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vuoden 2012 kävijämäärät löydät täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tammikuun ja vuoden 2013 ensimmäisissä kuvissa pääteemana ovat Nobinan, Pohjolan Liikenteen ja Veolian uudet bussit. Paljon kuvia myös muista busseista sekä pari kuvaa raitiovaunuista ja lähijunista. Kuviin pääset tästä. Lisäksi Sekalaiset-kansioon lisätty yksi kuva Åbergin Linjan 18:ssa olevasta nallesta.  :Smile: 

Kuvasivuston uudistustyöt jatkuvat vielä pari päivää. Siihen liittyen toivoisin kommentteja kaikesta, mitä voisi kuvasivustollani parantaa tai kehittää.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Helmikuun kuvaukset aloitettu, tässä aluksi 183 kuvaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Helmikuun kuvastoon ja YouTube-kanavalleni tulee täydennystä eilen (ma 25.2.) otettujen kuvien ja videoiden muodossa loppuviikolla, luultavasti perjantaina. Olen nyt kolme päivää matkoilla, joten en valitettavasti ehdi niitä aikaisemmin lataamaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Helmikuun kuvastoon ja YouTube-kanavalleni tulee täydennystä eilen (ma 25.2.) otettujen kuvien ja videoiden muodossa loppuviikolla, luultavasti perjantaina. Olen nyt kolme päivää matkoilla, joten en valitettavasti ehdi niitä aikaisemmin lataamaan.


Nyt on helmikuun kansioon lisätty uusia kuvia, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvasivustoltani löytyy jatkossa joukkoliikenne- ja matkakuvia (ja YouTube-kanavaltani videoita) myös HSL-alueen ulkopuolelta. HSL-alueen kuvien kansiot pysyvät samoilla paikoilla, HSL-alueen ulkopuolella otetut kuvat löytyvät *Teemat-kansion* alakansioista. Ensimmäisenä Teemat-kansioon tulee kuvia Imatralta ja Lappeenrannasta. Myöhemmin, huomisen ja ensi viikon aikana, kuvia tulee ainakin Joensuusta, Kouvolasta, Milanosta, Tallinnasta ja Tukholmasta. Myös laiva- ja junakuvia löytyy jatkossa kuvasivustoltani, mm. Viking Gracesta.

Toivoisin kuvasivustoni vierailijoilta palautetta tästä uudistuksesta.  :Smile:  Ja kysymys: haluaisitteko nähdä kuvasivustollani myös luonto-, maisema- ja rakennuskuvia?

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Toivoisin kuvasivustoni vierailijoilta palautetta tästä uudistuksesta.  Ja kysymys: haluaisitteko nähdä kuvasivustollani myös luonto-, maisema- ja rakennuskuvia?


Kannattaa olla useita kuvauskohteita ettei liikaa tylsisty  :Very Happy: . Itsekkään en ole pelkästään "joukkoliikennebongari" vaan kuvaan ihan mitä vaan, ja mitä itse tykkään. Ja pistä vaan ihmeessä luonto -maisemakuvia, niitä on kaunista katsella  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvien lisääminen etenee, tähän mennessä on lisätty kuvia:

Imatralta ja LappeenrannastaJoensuusta kesäkuulta 2012Riiasta elokuulta 2011Tukholmasta tammikuulta 2013, Viking Gracen kuvat

Ensi viikon loppuun mennessä sivustolle tulee kuvia Milanosta heinäkuulta 2012, Riiasta elokuulta 2012, Tallinnasta helmikuulta 2013 sekä Tukholmasta helmi-maaliskuulta 2012 sekä tammikuulta 2013.

Joukkoliikenteeseen liittymättömiä kuvia lisään kevään kuluessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ensi viikon loppuun mennessä sivustolle tulee kuvia Milanosta heinäkuulta 2012, Riiasta elokuulta 2012, Tallinnasta helmikuulta 2013 sekä Tukholmasta helmi-maaliskuulta 2012 sekä tammikuulta 2013.


Seuraavien teemojen kuvat lisätty:

Riika, elokuu 2012
Tallinna, helmikuu 2013
Tukholma, helmi-maaliskuu 2012
Tukholma, tammikuu 2013

Myös Imatra ja Lappeenranta-kansioon on lisätty uusia, maanantaina otettuja, kuvia, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

Sivustolle tulee vielä viikonlopun aikana sekä uusia että vanhoja kuvia. Myös Kulkuneuvot-kansio täydentyy uusimmilla otoksilla. Ja vanhoja aikatauluja tulossa, minulla on niitä vielä iso pino, kunhan ehdin niitä skannailla.

----------


## b10m55

Upea kattaus Tukholmasta. Monipuolisesti kaikkia liikennevälineitä ja hyviä kuvia. Olen käynyt Tukholmassa kymmeniä kertoja. Viime vuosina on kuitenkin jäänyt vähemmälle ja olen suurelta osin tipahtanut kärryltä kaluston suhteen. Noiden kuvien avulla saa hyvän käsityksen tämän päivän tilanteesta. Aivan kuin olisi käynyt itse paikan päällä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Upea kattaus Tukholmasta. Monipuolisesti kaikkia liikennevälineitä ja hyviä kuvia. Olen käynyt Tukholmassa kymmeniä kertoja. Viime vuosina on kuitenkin jäänyt vähemmälle ja olen suurelta osin tipahtanut kärryltä kaluston suhteen. Noiden kuvien avulla saa hyvän käsityksen tämän päivän tilanteesta. Aivan kuin olisi käynyt itse paikan päällä.


Mukava kuulla, että tykkäsit kuvistani.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia maaliskuulta löydät täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lisäsin Tukholma, tammikuu 2013 -kansioon alikansion, josta löytyy kuvia Spårvägsmuseetista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvasivustollani on ollut parina viime viikkona melko hiljaista, mutta uusia kuvia tulee lähiaikoina, itse asiassa jo huomenna, kun lisään viime kesänä Milanossa ja Milanon ympäristössä otettuja kuvia. Ja kenties niitä vanhoja aikataulujakin saisi vihdoin ja viimein lisättyä.

Tulevaa aikataulua: huhtikuussa kuvia tulee alkukuusta HSL-alueelta ja loppukuusta Lontoosta. Myös Etelä-Karjalan suunnalta voinee odottaa kuvia. Kesän suunnitelmat eivät ole varmistuneet vielä, listalla ovat tällä hetkellä Berliini ja pari laivareissua (TKU-MHQ-STO-HEL ja HEL-TLL-HEL).  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> mutta uusia kuvia tulee lähiaikoina, itse asiassa jo huomenna, kun lisään viime kesänä Milanossa ja Milanon ympäristössä otettuja kuvia.


Tästä pääset katsomaan noita Italiassa otettuja kuvia. Kuvat on otettu Gallaraten, Malpensan lentoaseman ja Verbania-Pallanzan juna-asemilla sekä Milanossa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tulevaa aikataulua: huhtikuussa kuvia tulee alkukuusta HSL-alueelta ja loppukuusta Lontoosta. Myös Etelä-Karjalan suunnalta voinee odottaa kuvia. Kesän suunnitelmat eivät ole varmistuneet vielä, listalla ovat tällä hetkellä Berliini ja pari laivareissua (TKU-MHQ-STO-HEL ja HEL-TLL-HEL).


Nyt ovat kaikki muut reissut varmistuneet, paitsi Tallinnan laivamatka. Eli kuvia odotettavissa Etelä-Karjalasta ja HSL-alueelta, Lontoosta huhtikuun lopulta, laivareissulta Ahvenanmaalle ja Tukholmaan (Amorella, Cinderella, Mariella) kesäkuun alusta sekä Berliinistä elokuun alusta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia huhtikuulta (ma 8.4.) löydät täältä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kerro nyt minulle, että mikä järki on kuvata sama linja-auto lähes samassa paikassa kahteen kertaan ja läväyttää ne nettiin? Ymmärrän kyllä, että kannattaa ottaa pari vedosta menee mieleen. Mutta löysin pelkästään tammikuun kansiosta kymmenen tälläistä tapausta tammikuun kansiosta, enempää en jaksanu edes hakea kun päätä alko särkemään jo. Ei sillä, sinäänsä hyviä kuvia mutta yllämainittua en vain ymmärrä..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kerro nyt minulle, että mikä järki on kuvata sama linja-auto lähes samassa paikassa kahteen kertaan ja läväyttää ne nettiin? Ymmärrän kyllä, että kannattaa ottaa pari vedosta menee mieleen. Mutta löysin pelkästään tammikuun kansiosta kymmenen tälläistä tapausta tammikuun kansiosta, enempää en jaksanu edes hakea kun päätä alko särkemään jo. Ei sillä, sinäänsä hyviä kuvia mutta yllämainittua en vain ymmärrä..


Vastaan samalla tavalla, kuin kuvasivustollanikin: bussiterminaaleissa saa kuvattua busseja samassa paikassa kattavasti, eikä kuviin satu läheskään aina samoja busseja. Ja mikäli ei halua terminaaleissa otettuja kuvia katsoa, voi ne ohittaa, ja siirtyä muualla otettuihin kuviin. Näistä eilen otetuista kuvistakin monet ovat muualta kuin bussiterminaaleista, mm. Hanasaaresta, Matinkylästä, Meilahdesta, Perkkaalta ja Tapiolasta.

Olen myös pyytänyt lukemattomia kertoja palautetta, ja nyt kun sellaista saan, voin soveltaa sitä kuvaamiseni ja kuvasivustoni kehittämisessä. Eli jatkossa voin ottaa kuvia eri paikoista, muualta kuin bussiterminaaleista, ja laittaa kuukausikansioon vain niiden bussien kuvat, joista kuvaa ei jo ole, ainakaan samasta paikasta. Vaikka siis mielipiteeni on yllä kerrotun kaltainen, niin vierailijoillehan minä sitä kuvasivustoa teen. Itse katson kuvia omasta arkistostani, ja siellähän voi olla vaikka sata kuvaa samasta bussista. Kiitos palautteesta ja toivon, että koet kuvasivustollani vierailun jatkossa miellyttävämmäksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Vastaan samalla tavalla, kuin kuvasivustollanikin: bussiterminaaleissa saa kuvattua busseja samassa paikassa kattavasti, eikä kuviin satu läheskään aina samoja busseja. 
> 
> Olen myös pyytänyt lukemattomia kertoja palautetta, ja nyt kun sellaista saan, voin soveltaa sitä kuvaamiseni ja kuvasivustoni kehittämisessä.


Tietääkseni en ole laittanut minkäänlaista palautetta nimettömänä sivuillesi, tapana on laittaa ihan nimen tai nimimerkin kera, josta ymmärtää alan harrastelijat kuka on kyseessä. Eli ilmeisesti joku muukin antanut palautetta siis. Tosiaan, kehitysideana niin jos otat koevedoksia monta niin älä suotta lataa kaikkia nettiin vaan valitse se paras. Se on nimittäin aika puuduttavaa seurata (kun muidenkin kuvia seurailen) kun tulee samasta autosta samassa kansiossa 3 eri vedosta lähes samassa paikassa. Itse toimin, niin että saatan ottaa monta vedosta, mutta valitsen sen parhaimman. Sinäänsä "terminaalikuvaamisessa" ei ole pahaa, jos haluaa taltioida mahdollisimman monta linja-auton kuvaa. Näitä sanoja en sano "haukkuakseni", niikön eräs väitti, vaan että miten kuvasivustostasi tulisi parempi. Mutta hyvä vastaus sinulta, kiitos siitä. Olipa muutkin noin fiksusti asian ottavia..

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tietääkseni en ole laittanut minkäänlaista palautetta nimettömänä sivuillesi, tapana on laittaa ihan nimen tai nimimerkin kera, josta ymmärtää alan harrastelijat kuka on kyseessä. Eli ilmeisesti joku muukin antanut palautetta siis. Tosiaan, kehitysideana niin jos otat koevedoksia monta niin älä suotta lataa kaikkia nettiin vaan valitse se paras. Se on nimittäin aika puuduttavaa seurata (kun muidenkin kuvia seurailen) kun tulee samasta autosta samassa kansiossa 3 eri vedosta lähes samassa paikassa. Itse toimin, niin että saatan ottaa monta vedosta, mutta valitsen sen parhaimman. Sinäänsä "terminaalikuvaamisessa" ei ole pahaa, jos haluaa taltioida mahdollisimman monta linja-auton kuvaa. Näitä sanoja en sano "haukkuakseni", niikön eräs väitti, vaan että miten kuvasivustostasi tulisi parempi. Mutta hyvä vastaus sinulta, kiitos siitä. Olipa muutkin noin fiksusti asian ottavia..


Joo, en väitäkään, että juuri sinä olisit laittanut, mutta kun siellä tullut palaute koski samaa asiaa, niin päätin sen kommenttini tässä yhteydessä esittää.

En kokenut palautettasi mitenkään haukkuvana, vaan pääasiassa kehitysehdotuksena. Olen kiitollinen sinulle siitä, että annoit suoraa palautetta.  :Smile:  Ja mitä tulee muiden käyttäjien kirjoituksiin täällä foorumilla, en ota niihin kantaa, mikäli ne eivät ole suoranaisesti minulle osoitettu.

----------


## killerpop

> Olen myös pyytänyt lukemattomia kertoja palautetta, ja nyt kun sellaista saan, voin soveltaa sitä kuvaamiseni ja kuvasivustoni kehittämisessä. Eli jatkossa voin ottaa kuvia eri paikoista, muualta kuin bussiterminaaleista, ja laittaa kuukausikansioon vain niiden bussien kuvat, joista kuvaa ei jo ole, ainakaan samasta paikasta.


Itse näkisin asian siinäkin valossa, että ei se ole kuvaajan vika, että monet kuvat näyttävät aivan samalta, vaan perimmäinen syy on oikeastaan siinä, että malli- ja värityskirjoja ei enää hirveän paljoa ole. Ja tässä sopimusliikenteessä, missä edellytetään jotain tiettyä väritystä, ei varmaankaan yllättävää ole, että kaikki kuvat ko linjalta ovat oikeastaan toistensa kopioita. Vastaavasti vanhat rysät nekin keskittyvät entistä enemmän sitten niille linjoille jossa sitä ei vaadita ja sama murhe kuin edellissä.

Kieltämättä bussikuvaamisesta on tullut viimosen parin vuoden aikana hyvin tympeää, eikä suuntaa parempaan tunnu olevan ollenkaan. Erityisesti kun pitäisi kuitenkin dokumentoida koko kalusto, koska juuri se päivä, kun olet kuvaamassa jotain, voi olla jopa ko auton viimeinen päivä koskaan ajossa.

Toinen asia, johon kuvaajan voi olla oikeastaan mahdoton vaikuttaa, on sitten nämä luonnon olosuhteet. Etenkin näin keväällä autot ovat väkisinkin kuraisia ja vähemmän edustavan näköisiä. Valoisan ajan pituus on mitä on ja jos varjojakin haluaa vältellä, pitää hakeutua sellaisiin paikkoihin, jossa kuva valottuu tasaisesti. Joka puolestaan johtaa siihen, että samalla kohtaa tulee helposti kuvattua enemmänki, koska ei ole lähialueella toista kohtaa, jossa voisi onnistua. Ja tämä taasen johtaa siihen, että entistä useampi kuva näyttää samanlaisilta...

Mitä tulee terminaalikuviin, niin kyllähän ne on jo nähty, viimeistään nyt. Saa olla aika erikoinen yksilö ko paikassa, jotta se alkaisi olla kuvaamisen arvoinen. Väritysseikka ei ainakaan puolla erikoisuuden suhteen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia huhtikuulta (12.-14.4.), alkaen tästä kuvasta.

Lisätty kuvia myös Hakaniemen pysäkkialueen rakennustyömaasta ja Nobinan Herttoniemen varikosta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvakattaus Lontoosta löytyy täältä. Kuvia pääasiassa busseista, mutta myös DLR:stä, Overgroundista, Undergroundista sekä infrasta. Myös Routemasterista löytyy kuva!

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuvakattaus Lontoosta löytyy täältä. Kuvia pääasiassa busseista, mutta myös DLR:stä, Overgroundista, Undergroundista sekä infrasta. Myös Routemasterista löytyy kuva!


Lontoon joukkoliikenteeseen liittyen ajattelin sanoa pari sanaa, tiesin odottaa sen olevan hyvin toimivaa ja organisoitua, mutta silti järjestelmän laajuus ja toimivuus löi minut ällikällä. Undergroundissa kuulutetaan erikseen jopa siitä, että liikenne toimii normaalisti kaikilla linjoilla.  :Smile:  Metroasemilla on kätevät poikkeusliikennetiedotustaulut, joihin kirjoitetaan joka päivä kaikki poikkeukset liikenteessä. Kaikissa Transport for Londonin kulkuneuvoissa on yhteinen ympyrä/viiva -logo, väri ja teksti vain on aina eri. Lippujen hinnatkaan eivät vaikuttaneet mielestäni kovinkaan korkeilta, ja henkilökunnan määrä, siisteys ja turvallisuus ovat myös kiitettävällä tasolla. Ainoa miinus tulee pitkistä vaihtomatkoista (jotka oli tosin opastettu hyvin) ja matka-aikojen venymisestä ruuhkien vuoksi.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lontoon joukkoliikenteeseen liittyen ajattelin sanoa pari sanaa, tiesin odottaa sen olevan hyvin toimivaa ja organisoitua, mutta silti järjestelmän laajuus ja toimivuus löi minut ällikällä. Undergroundissa kuulutetaan erikseen jopa siitä, että liikenne toimii normaalisti kaikilla linjoilla.  Metroasemilla on kätevät poikkeusliikennetiedotustaulut, joihin kirjoitetaan joka päivä kaikki poikkeukset liikenteessä. Kaikissa Transport for Londonin kulkuneuvoissa on yhteinen ympyrä/viiva -logo, väri ja teksti vain on aina eri. Lippujen hinnatkaan eivät vaikuttaneet mielestäni kovinkaan korkeilta, ja henkilökunnan määrä, siisteys ja turvallisuus ovat myös kiitettävällä tasolla. Ainoa miinus tulee pitkistä vaihtomatkoista (jotka oli tosin opastettu hyvin) ja matka-aikojen venymisestä ruuhkien vuoksi.


Joo, tosi selkeä ja miellyttävä kuva jäi minullekin julkisista Lontoon-reissun jälkeen.

----------


## b10m55

Hienoja kuvia! Bussin (ja muidenkin autojen) iän saa muuten selville rekisterikilvestä puolen vuoden tarkkuudella. Kirjainten välissä oleva luku kertoo tämän. Maaliskuu-elokuu 2002 = 02. Syyskuu 2002-helmikuu 2003 = 52. Seuraavat vuodet vastaavasti 03 ja 53, 04 ja 54 jne. 2010 on 10 ja 60. Tällä hetkellä eletään jaksoa 13 ja syyskuussa siirrytään 63:een. Järjestelmä on aloitettu 1.9.2001 tunnuksella 51. Vanhemmissa kilvissä systeemi on erilainen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia toukokuulta löydät täältä. Lisätty kuvia myös SRS:n jäsenajelulta vaunulla SR 50 sekä Hakaniemen pysäkkialueen rakennustyömaasta.

Tässä kuvassa on Helsingin tämän hetkisistä raitiovaunuista uusin ja vanhin rinnakkain Arabianrannassa. HKL 207:llä ja SR 50:llä on ikäeroa peräti 90 vuotta.

----------


## zige94

Nyt tiiän miltä mun huppari näyttää takaanta  :Laughing:  Hauska nähdä tuolta Arabian päättäriltä tolta ajelulta kuvia, kun itse en sinne mennyt kun ajattelin että oon muutenkin jo myöhässä, kun penteleen kuljettaja jäi kakkimaan...  :Laughing: 

Mun hieno kamera virityskin näkyy  :Cool:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tässä kuvassa on Helsingin tämän hetkisistä raitiovaunuista uusin ja vanhin rinnakkain Arabianrannassa. HKL 207:llä ja SR 50:llä on ikäeroa peräti 90 vuotta.


Tarkennetaan nyt vielä, että uusin ja vanhin raitiovaunutyyppi, HKL 207:hän kun ei ole uusin Variotram.  :Wink:

----------


## KriZuu

Hyviä kuvia ajelulta!  :Cool:  Itse en päässyt paikalle (koska flunssa), niin kiva katsoa muiden ottamia kuvia.

----------


## Karosa

> SRS:n jäsenajelulta vaunulla SR 50.


Hienoja kuvia! Harmi että en päässyt  mukaan reissulle *krhm* sattuneesta syystä.. *krhm*  :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> *krhm* sattuneesta syystä.. *krhm*


Liittyykö kenties näihin "treffeihin"  :Laughing:

----------


## Karosa

> Liittyykö kenties näihin "treffeihin"


Ei, nyt olet ihan hakoteillä..  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kiitokset kaikille kehuista!  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Keväinen kuvakattaus Imatralta ja Lappeenrannasta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Keväinen kuvakattaus Imatralta ja Lappeenrannasta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.


Hyviä kuvia! Mukava nähdä busseja muualtakin kuin Stadista  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Toukokuun loppupuolen, jo kesää huokuva, kuvakattaus alkaa tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Karosa

> Toukokuun loppupuolen, jo kesää huokuva, kuvakattaus alkaa tästä kuvasta.


Onko sulla kuvaa siitä NF 471:stä HSL-värit päällä, en ainakaan nopealla silmäyksellä löytänyt?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko sulla kuvaa siitä NF 471:stä HSL-värit päällä, en ainakaan nopealla silmäyksellä löytänyt?


Ei ole, näin sen vain toisesta bussista. Ei ole tällä hetkellä mistään noista kolmesta.

----------


## Karosa

> Ei ole, näin sen vain toisesta bussista. Ei ole tällä hetkellä mistään noista kolmesta.


Ok, no se selittää, eiköhän sinullakin viimeistään 17.6 ole, mikäli Jokeri-telit siellä silloin aloittaa..  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ok, no se selittää, eiköhän sinullakin viimeistään 17.6 ole, mikäli Jokeri-telit siellä silloin aloittaa..


Luulisin näin.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

*Uusia kuvia kesäkuulta!*

Kuvat Maarianhaminasta, Tukholmasta ja Turusta löytyvät täältä:
http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Teemat/...ja+Turku_2013/

Kuvat on jaoteltu aiheiden mukaisesti kansioihin.

Kuvat Helsingistä löytyvät täältä:
http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT+2...C3%A4kuu+2013/

----------


## Karosa

> *Uusia kuvia kesäkuulta!*


Katsoin kaikki kuvat, todella hyviä otoksia ja hienoja maisemia!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Juu, samaa mieltä täälläkin. Hienoja otoksia, sekä busseista että muista maisemista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Katsoin kaikki kuvat, todella hyviä otoksia ja hienoja maisemia!





> Juu, samaa mieltä täälläkin. Hienoja otoksia, sekä busseista että muista maisemista.


Mukava kuulla, että piditte kuvista.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia HSL-alueen kuvia kesäkuulta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia lisätty kesäliikenteen aloitusviikolta, alkaen tästä.

Kuviani BUS2013-näyttelystä löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kesäinen kuvakattaus heinäkuulta:
http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT+2...%C3%A4kuu+2013

Kuvia M-junaa korvaavista bussilinjoista:
http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Kulkune...+11.-17.7.2013

Kuvia raitiovaunulinjaa 8 korvaavasta bussista 8X:
http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Kulkune...i+1.-31.7.2013

Kuvia muusta kuin HSL-liikenteestä:
http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Teemat/...uin+HSL-bussit

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia heinäkuulta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

Kuvia raitiovaunulinjaa 4 korvaavasta bussista 4X löydät täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia HelB:n Varhan varikolta:
http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Kulkune...%A4+%28HelB%29

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia heinäkuulta (25.7.), alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia heinäkuun viimeiseltä päivältä löytyy tästä kuvasta alkaen.

Ja elokuun kuvaukset on saatu käyntiin muutaman lentoasemalla otetun kuvan muodossa.

Loppuviikon aikana tulossa iso kuvakattaus Berliinistä.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Loppuviikon aikana tulossa iso kuvakattaus Berliinistä.


Berliinissä otettuja kuvia löytyy kahdesta kansiosta: joukkoliikennekuvat täältä ja muut kuvat täältä. Yritin kuvata mahdollisimman monipuolisesti kaikkea, niin joukkoliikenteen kuin nähtävyyksien ja maisemienkin osalta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia syysliikenteen aloituspäivältä 12.8. löytyy tästä kuvasta alkaen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia!

Kuvia perjantai-iltapäivältä ja -illalta (16.8.) löytyy tästä alkaen. Kuvat otettu Ala-Tikkurilassa, Hakunilassa, Koivukylässä ja Tikkurilassa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutamat kuvat Imatralta tältä aamulta, alkaen tästä. Kuvia mm. Autolinjat 996:sta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia eilen tekemältäni junamatkalta Imatra-Kouvola-Kotka-Lahti-Riihimäki-Kerava-Tikkurila-Imatra:

-Kotkan, Kouvolan, Lahden ja Riihimäen kuvat sekä muut kuin bussikuvat Keravalta ja Tikkurilasta
-HSL-alueen kuvat alkaen tästä

Kuvat ovat pääasiassa junista sekä kaupunkien paikallisliikenteestä. Kotkasta on myös kaupunkikuvia, ja Lahdesta kaukoliikennekuvia.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kuvia eilen tekemältäni junamatkalta Imatra-Kouvola-Kotka-Lahti-Riihimäki-Kerava-Tikkurila-Imatra


Monipuolinen kuvakokoelma!

----------


## Joonas Pio

Julkaistaanpas tämä tiedote täälläkin:

Kaikkien bussit-kansioiden liikennöitsijäkohtaisten alikansioiden kuvien nimet tullaan päivittämään muotoon: auton numero (rekisterinumero), esim. 1 (AAA-111). Mikäli liikennöitsijä ei käytä/autolla ei ole kylkinumerointia, nimi on muodossa: rekisterinumero, esim. AAA-111. Pahoittelut uudelleennimeämisestä aiheutuvasta haitasta; toivon, että kuvasivusto selkeytyy tällä toimenpiteellä.

Ja itse asiassa, otin tänään yhden kuvankin, uudistumassa käyneestä Savonlinja 412:sta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Parit kuvat Mikkelistä tältä päivältä (la 31.8.):

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Teemat/Mikkeli_2013

----------


## Joonas Pio

Syyskuun kuvaukset aloitettu tänään maanantaina 2.9.

- Kuvia Imatralta ja Lappeenrannasta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.
- Kuvia Kouvolasta löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia Joensuusta tältä päivältä (la 7.9.) löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Syyskuun kuvaukset on saatu myös HSL-alueen osalta käyntiin:

- Uusia kuvia löytyy täältä.
- Kuvia raitiovaunujen poikkeusreiteistä Töölön hallilta sekä Arkadiankadulta löytyy täältä.
- Bussit (muut) -kansiosta löytyy lisäksi U-linjojen sekä kauko- ja tilausliikennebusseista otettuja otoksia. U-linjojen bussien kuvat löytyvät tosin myös kuukausikansioista.

*  *  *  *  *

Kuvasivustoni toimii siis näin:

- HSL-alueen kuvat löytyvät kuukausikansioista sekä Kulkuneuvot-kansion alakansioista. HSL-alueella otetut kauko- ja tilausliikenteen bussien kuvat löytyvät Kulkuneuvot-kansion Bussit (muut) -alakansiosta sekä kaukoliikenteen junien kuvat Junat-kansion Kaukoliikenne-alakansiosta.
- Imatran ja Lappeenrannan bussien kuvat löytyvät Imatra ja Lappeenranta -alakansiosta. Osa kuvista löytyy myös Bussit (muut) -kansiosta. Kaukoliikenteen junien kuvat löytyvät Junat-kansion Kaukoliikenne-alakansiosta.
- Kaikkialla muualla otetut kuvat löytyvät Teemat-kansion alakansioista, sisältäen kaikki kulkuneuvot. Suomessa otettuja bussikuvia löytyy myös Bussit (muut) -kansiosta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Imatra ja Lappeenranta -kansioon on kertynyt syyskuun aikana jonkin verran kuvia, uusimmat tältä päivältä alkaen tästä. Kuvia myös Autolinjojen Volvo 8900LE:n eli auton numero 325 sisätiloista, alkaen tästä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia löytyy syyskuun kansiosta, alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutamat syksyiset kuvat Imatralta löytyy tästä kuvasta alkaen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

*Uusia kuvia!*

Lokakuisia kuvia HSL-alueelta: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/KUVAT+2013/Lokakuu+2013

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lisää lokakuisia kuvia alkaen tästä kuvasta. Täydennystä myös bussivarikoiden, kaukoliikennebussien sekä kaukojunien osalta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia viikonlopulta Tukholmasta löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Marraskuun kuvaukset saatu käyntiin, uusia kuvia HSL-alueelta löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia Imatralta ja Lappeenrannasta alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia HSL-alueelta löytyy tästä kuvasta alkaen.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Uusia kuvia HSL-alueelta löytyy tästä kuvasta alkaen.


Jälleen kerran hyviä otoksia!

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Jälleen kerran hyviä otoksia!


Kiitos, ja mukava kuulla!  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jep, yhdyn edelliseen. Hyviä kuvia on kyllä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Hieman lisää kuvia marraskuulta, tästä alkaen. Tällä kertaa kuvat ovat pääasiassa Leppävaarasta, Siikajärveltä, Siikaniemestä sekä Töölöstä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutamat uudet kuvat tältä aamulta lumisesta Lappeenrannasta löytyvät tästä alkaen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lappeenrannasta taas vaihteeksi muutamia kuvia, alkaen tästä. Kuvia mm. Autolinjojen 327:stä, joka viimeinkin sattui kohdalle, kun olin kameran kanssa liikenteessä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutamat uudet kuvat HSL-alueelta joulukuulta löytyvät täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia HSL-alueelta eiliseltä, alkaen tästä kuvasta. Sade ja pimeys tekivät kuvausolosuhteet melko haastaviksi, mutta kyllä jotain sain sentään kuvattua.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia vuodenvaihteen uutuuksista ja muutamasta muusta löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tampereella tuli käväistyä, kuvia löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutama uusi kuva Etelä-Karjalasta tästä alkaen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

*Uusia kuvia* HSL-alueelta alkaen tästä kuvasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia Lahdesta löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Alkuviikosta tuli oltua reissussa, kuvia löytyy täältä:

HSL-alueelta, Viking Gracelta, Turusta ja Hämeenlinnasta

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia Lappeenrannasta alkaen tästä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutama kuva Madeiralta viime vuoden maaliskuulta löytyy täältä. Kuvat ovat tuttavani ottamia, en ollut itse mukana matkalla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia maaliskuulta löytyy täältä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Uusia kuvia maaliskuulta löytyy täältä.


Maaliskuun 2014 kuvasi ovat tainneet joutua salasanasuojattuun kansioon? Tilanne 12.3. klo 8:30.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Maaliskuun 2014 kuvasi ovat tainneet joutua salasanasuojattuun kansioon? Tilanne 12.3. klo 8:30.


Kiitos huomautuksesta, kansio oli muokkauksen ajan yksityinen, ja unohdin muuttaa sen julkiseksi. Nyt korjattu.

----------


## Nak

Oudon näköinen tuo etuvanteen pölykapseli takavanteella  :Very Happy:  http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Ma...PG?img=img2048

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahdessa tuli käväistyä, kuvia löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia HSL-alueelta maaliskuun viimeiseltä päivältä alkaen tästä. Kaukoliikenteen busseista tulee kuvia myöhemmin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Keväisiä kuvia lauantailta Hämeenlinnasta ja Tampereelta löytyy täältä. Lisänä rautatieaiheisia kuvia, mm. ERd-ravintolavaunusta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia huhtikuun viimeiseltä viikonlopulta:

- HSL-alueen busseista ja raitiovaunuista
- Koskelan raitiovaunuvarikolta
- SRS:n kevätajelulta vaunulla 150
- Taksikuljetuksen varikolta

Kuvia kaukoliikennebusseista tulee myöhemmin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tuli käytyä Tallinnassa, kuvia löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Keväisiä kuvia keskiviikolta, eli toukokuun 21. päivältä, HSL-alueelta löytyy täältä.

Kuvasivusto uusiutuu, uusimpana on lisätty kaupunki- ja maisemakuvien kansio, joka saa täydennystä lähiaikoina. Jatkossa matkakuvista joukkoliikennekuvat löytyvät Teemat-kansiosta ja muut kuvat Kaupunki- ja maisemakuvat -kansiosta.

HSL-alueella otettuja kauko- ja tilausliikennebussien kuvia tulee myös lähiaikoina esille.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia Savonlinnasta, mm. kohta eläkkeelle jäävistä Wiimoista, löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Savo-teema jatkuu, tällä kertaa muutamat kuvat Kuopiosta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia kesäkuulta!

- HSL-alueelta
- Raitiolinjojen 1, 2 ja 3 poikkeusreiteistä ja bussista 3X
- Pohjolan Liikenteen Ilmalan varikolta

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia Kouvolasta ja Lahdesta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia Tampereelta ja Porista, sekä BUS 2014 -näyttelystä että muusta liikenteestä, löytyy täältä.

Uusia kuvia HSL-alueelta löytyy tästä alkaen. HSL-alueella kuvatuista kauko- ja tilausliikennebusseista löytyy kuvia täältä, kunnes ehdin järjestää ne liikennöitsijäkohtaisiin kansioihin.

----------


## b10m55

Todella kattava ja hieno kuvapaketti Porin bussinäyttelystä!

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Todella kattava ja hieno kuvapaketti Porin bussinäyttelystä!


Kiitos palautteesta!  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia Virosta:

- Rakveren ja Tallinnan joukkoliikenteestä sekä laivoista
- Rakveren kaupungista sekä
- Tallinnan kaupungista ja Viron merimuseosta

----------


## Karosa

http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Teemat/...4/DSC_0050.JPG

On tää vaan tyylikäs, näitä tännekin.  :Smile:

----------


## Rebiaf

Eikö tuo ole Flirt tai ainakin läheistä sukua? onhan meillä niitä. Tietysti ilman nokikoneita.

----------


## Karosa

> Eikö tuo ole Flirt tai ainakin läheistä sukua?


Niin, onhan se Flirt, mutta tuo toimii Dieselillä.  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

> Niin, onhan se Flirt, mutta tuo toimii Dieselillä.


Dieseleitä lukuunottamatta on hyvinkin identtinen Suomen Flirttien kanssa. Ja löytyypä Virosta sähköversioitakin.

----------


## Karosa

> Dieseleitä lukuunottamatta on hyvinkin identtinen Suomen Flirttien kanssa.


Niin no, olisi varmaankin pitänyt muotoilla lauseeni muotoon "Flirttejä voisi tulla Dieselkäyttöisenä myös tänne Suomeenkin."

----------


## tlajunen

> Niin no, olisi varmaankin pitänyt muotoilla lauseeni muotoon "Flirttejä voisi tulla Dieselkäyttöisenä myös tänne Suomeenkin."


Ne olisi kyllä varmasti varsin mainioita korvaamaan sähköistämättömillä rataosilla Dv12-vetoisia sinisiä vaunustoja, ja miksi ei myös hieman ongelmalliset Dm12-kiskobussit. Kuitenkin, Dm12:t varmaan vielä palvelevat tovin, ja taajamajunien siniset taidetaan korvata yksikerros-ic-vaunuilla lisättynä aggregaattivaunulla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutama uusi kuva Imatralta löytyy täältä. Pääpaino on Pohjolan Liikenteen Imatra-Lappeenranta -runkoliikenteen kalustossa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia Lahdesta (ja muutama Kouvolasta) löytyy täältä. Uusia busseja LSL:n linjoilla ja vanhoja Summer Up -kuljetuksissa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pari uutta kuvaa satamasta minultakin, ei tosin Helsingistä vaan Lappeenrannasta. Lisäksi yksi muu kuva. Löytyvät tästä alkaen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia Helsingistä, teemana kesäinen pääkaupunkimme: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/2014/Hein%C3%A4kuu. Kansiossa on niin ratikoita, busseja kuin myös laivoja. Muutama kaupunkikuva löytyy tästä alkaen.

Lisäksi kuvia M-junan poikkeusliikenteestä sekä junaa korvaavista busseista: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Teemat/....+ja+20.7.2014

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia!

*Lontoossa* tuli pistäydyttyä, kuvia sieltä löytyy täältä kulkuvälineittäin lajiteltuna. Pari kuvaa tuli otettua myös Gatwickissä ja Horleyssä, löytyvät täältä.

*HSL-alueen* uudet kuvat: heinäkuulta alkaen tästä (kauko- ja tilausliikennebussien kuvat alkaen tästä) ja elokuulta täältä.

Lisäksi vielä muutama kuva *Kouvolasta*.

----------


## Tuomas

Mukavaa katseltavaa nuo Lontoon-kuvat, koska olen itsekin mieltynyt sen seudun raideliikenteeseen. Varsinkin tuo Hoxtonin kuva on oikein komea: samassa kuvassa näkyy Kingsland-viadukti 1860-luvulta ja "Suolakurkku" 2000-luvun alkupuolelta. Junahan on 378-sarjaa (sivukiskovirroitteinen versio), käytössä 2009 alkaen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Syysliikenteen ensimmäisen päivän uutuuksia, "uutuuksia" ja vähän muuta alkaen tästä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Syysliikenteen ensimmäisen päivän uutuuksia, "uutuuksia" ja vähän muuta alkaen tästä.


Täytyy sanoa, että olet ehtinyt moneen paikkaan ja saanut kattavan kokoelman aikaan tästä melko kirjavasta bussitarjonnasta!

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mukavaa katseltavaa nuo Lontoon-kuvat, koska olen itsekin mieltynyt sen seudun raideliikenteeseen. Varsinkin tuo Hoxtonin kuva on oikein komea: samassa kuvassa näkyy Kingsland-viadukti 1860-luvulta ja "Suolakurkku" 2000-luvun alkupuolelta. Junahan on 378-sarjaa (sivukiskovirroitteinen versio), käytössä 2009 alkaen.





> Täytyy sanoa, että olet ehtinyt moneen paikkaan ja saanut kattavan kokoelman aikaan tästä melko kirjavasta bussitarjonnasta!


Kiitokset molemmille, ja mukava, että tykkäätte.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia Imatralta, mm. Imatra-Lappeenranta -välin koululaisvuorojen kalustosta alkaen tästä. Kuvaaja tosin myöhästyi Fiftyn kuvan osalta sen verran, että se on jo kilvitetty siirtoajoksi.  :Tongue:

----------


## bussifriikki

Hyviä kuvia jälleen!
Vai on PL 107 siirtynyt Imatralle, viime syksynä ajoi vielä täällä U-liikennettä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hyviä kuvia jälleen!
> Vai on PL 107 siirtynyt Imatralle, viime syksynä ajoi vielä täällä U-liikennettä.


Kiitokset!  :Smile: 

Joo, 107:n lisäksi täältä löytyvät myös PL:t 124 ja 158, nekin siis ex. kirkkonummelaisia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuvaaja tosin myöhästyi Fiftyn kuvan osalta sen verran, että se on jo kilvitetty siirtoajoksi.


No nyt sitten ihan linjalle kilvitettynä: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/Teemat/...a/DSC_0481.JPG  :Wink:  Tuosta kuvasta taaksepäin löytyy jokunen uusi kuva.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia elokuun viimeiseltä sunnuntailta: HSL-alueelta alkaen tästä, myös alikansioissa uusia kuvia, ja erikseen SRS:n jäsenajelulta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia ei ole syyskuun aikana liiemmin tullut, nyt kuitenkin lisätty uusia kuvia Tampereelta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Skannailin muutamia aikatauluja tänne.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Syyslomalla tuli reissattua, tässä kuvia:

- Helsingistä
- HSL:n järjestämältä Töölön raitiovaunuvarikkovierailulta
- Baltic Queeniltä
- Tallinnasta
- Romantikalta
- Tukholmasta
- Superstarilta ja
- laivoista

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutamia uusia kuvia Helsingistä alkaen tästä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia Helsingistä (8.11.) ja Lappeenrannasta (12.11.).

----------


## Joonas Pio

Imatran keskusasemalle tekemäni pikavisiitin tuloksena muutama kuva, alkaen tästä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Joulukuun kuvaukset aloitettu: kuvia Pasilasta ja Studia-messujen tilureista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vuosi 2014 alkaa olla lopuillaan, mutta vielä muutamat kuvat mahtuu mukaan. Uusia kuvia Tukholmasta ja HSL-alueelta alkaen tästä. Lisäksi Merenkulkukuvastoa on päivitetty mm. Mariellalla otetuilla kuvilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vuosi 2015 aloitetaan 2.1. otetuilla kuvilla Herttoniemestä ja Tikkurilasta. Pääpainona Tikkurilan uusi bussiterminaali sekä Nobinan uutuudet linjoilla h84-h89. Sateinen ja harmaa keli valitettavasti näkyy kuvien laadussa.  :Tongue:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Pari talvikuvaa Imatralta tältä päivältä löytyy täältä.

Muutama kuva eri puolilta Helsinkiä viime lauantailta alkaen tästä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvasivustoni päivitystä voi jatkossa seurata kuvasivustolla olevan blogin avulla.

- Uusia kuvia 6.2.
- Uusia kuvia 3.2.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia Lappeenrannasta keskiviikolta 18.2. löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Joonaksen kuvat nyt myös Facebookissa!

https://www.facebook.com/joonaksenkuvat

Tuolta löytyy jatkossa tiedot kuvasivuston päivityksistä ja vähän muutakin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia Lappeenrannasta viime keskiviikolta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia lisätty Helsingistä, Kouvolasta, Tallinnasta, Tukholman seudulta ja Turusta, löytyvät täältä.

Uusia kuvia myös Merenkulku-kansiossa!

----------


## kuukanko

> Uusia kuvia lisätty Helsingistä, Kouvolasta, Tallinnasta, Tukholman seudulta ja Turusta, löytyvät täältä.


Wau, onpa tuhti kuvasetti!

----------


## Bussipoika

Onko  tämä yksi ex. Jokereista eli sarjasta NF 447-475?

Osaisiko joku selittää, miksi jotkut SL:n busseista ovat teipattu/maalattu punaisiksi ja jotkut sinisiksi?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko  tämä yksi ex. Jokereista eli sarjasta NF 447-475?


On, 467.




> Osaisiko joku selittää, miksi jotkut SL:n busseista ovat teipattu/maalattu punaisiksi ja jotkut sinisiksi?


Runkolinjojen bussit ovat sinisiä (kuten raideliikenne) ja "tavalliset" bussit häränverenpunaisia. HSL on kopioinut Tukholmasta saman mallin pääkaupunkiseudulle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Wau, onpa tuhti kuvasetti!


Tulihan tuota kuvattua kieltämättä melko paljon.  :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

Mikäs tämä on? http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/2015/Hu...a/DSC_0254.JPG

Kiitos Tukholman kuvista. Tukholman joukkoliikenne on aina viehättänyt itseäni joten mukava nähdä kuvia sieltä. Itsellä tarkoitus mennä tänä vuonna etenkin uuteen Lidingöbananiin ja muita raidekulkuneuvoja tsiigaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikäs tämä on? http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/2015/Hu...a/DSC_0254.JPG


TLT:n 3664 eli Scania L113CLB Duple Metsec T-56 City (BaltScan), toisin sanoen Scania Duple Metsecin korilla.




> Kiitos Tukholman kuvista. Tukholman joukkoliikenne on aina viehättänyt itseäni joten mukava nähdä kuvia sieltä. Itsellä tarkoitus mennä tänä vuonna etenkin uuteen Lidingöbananiin ja muita raidekulkuneuvoja tsiigaa.


Ole hyvä vaan. Tukholmassa on kyllä mielenkiintoinen joukkoliikenne, niin bussien kuin raideliikenteen osalta.  :Smile:  Suosittelen raideliikenteestä Lidingöbananin lisäksi myös Tvärbananin jatketta Alvik-Solna station, uudistettua/uudistuvaa Roslagsbanania (jolla ajaa vielä jonkun aikaa vanhat junat, joihin tosin on lisätty matalalattiainen väliosa) sekä tietysti tunnelbanan vanhoilla junilla (C6H ja C14/C14H-C15/C15H) matkustamista.

----------


## zige94

> Ole hyvä vaan. Tukholmassa on kyllä mielenkiintoinen joukkoliikenne, niin bussien kuin raideliikenteen osalta.  Suosittelen raideliikenteestä Lidingöbananin lisäksi myös Tvärbananin jatketta Alvik-Solna station, uudistettua/uudistuvaa Roslagsbanania (jolla ajaa vielä jonkun aikaa vanhat junat, joihin tosin on lisätty matalalattiainen väliosa) sekä tietysti tunnelbanan vanhoilla junilla (C6H ja C14/C14H-C15/C15H) matkustamista.


Noistakin tuttuja on ainoastaan vanha Lidingöbanan sekä metron vanhimmat vaunut. Niin ja Saltsjöbananilla mentiin viime reissulla sekä lyhyt matka "pikaraitiovaunulla". Lisäksi lähijunalla lyhyt matka. Muut on vielä kokematta näin ns. tuoreelta. Muutamilla mainituista mennyt 11 vuotta sitten, mutta ei tietenkään mitään muistikuvaa. Yleensä risteilyillä jää niin vähän aikaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> TLT:n 3664 eli Scania L113CLB Duple Metsec T-56 City (BaltScan), toisin sanoen Scania Duple Metsecin korilla.


Niin se vaan aika kuluu. Tuostakin valtavasta sarjasta on jo useita yksilöitä poistettu ajosta, vaikka usein tuntuu siltä että Tallinnassa liikkuu paljon vanhempiakin busseja. Nuo Duple-Scaniat ovat yksiä ensimmäisistä kokonaan uutena hankituista TAK:n aikaisista busseista. Varmasti niillä on ajettu _paljon_.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutama uusi kuva Imatralta löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia Lappeenrannasta löytyy täältä ja laivakuvia Lappeenrannan satamasta löytyy täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Toukokuun loppupuolen kuvia Haminasta, Helsingistä, Hyvinkäältä, Lappeenrannasta, Porvoosta ja Riihimäeltä: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/2015/Toukokuu

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia kesäkuun kansiossa ja Merenkulku-kansiossa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia lauantailta tästä kuvasta alkaen sekä HKL 70 v -kalustonäyttelystä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvia Tukholmasta heinä-elokuun vaihteesta täällä.

----------


## tohpeeri

> Kuvia Tukholmasta heinä-elokuun vaihteesta täällä.


Olet saanut aikaan valtavan määrän hienoja kuvia ja vieläpä monipuolisen kokoelman!

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olet saanut aikaan valtavan määrän hienoja kuvia ja vieläpä monipuolisen kokoelman!


Kiitos kehuista! Koitin kiertää mahdollisimman eri puolilla Tukholman seutua, jotta saisin kuvattua mahdollisimman paljon erilaista kalustoa. Kuvauspaikkoina mm. Akalla, Cityterminalen, Gullmarsplan, keskusta, Orminge C, Ropsten, Slussen, Sollentuna, Universitetet, Upplands Väsby, Vallentuna ja Älta C.

Nyt tiedän myös tarkemmin mistä kannattaa lähteä etsimään erikoisempia kulkuneuvoja. Esim. Upplands Väsbyn asemalla ei näkynyt muuta kuin Scania OmniLinkkejä, mutta taas esim. Brommaplanilla oli monipuolisempaa kalustoa myös viikonloppuna. Seuraavalla kerralla suuntaan etelään ja Tyresöön, sieltä voisi löytyä vanhempia Nobinan autoja sekä kenties myös ex. Jokeri-Volvoja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Elokuun uutuuksista löytyy kuvia täältä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lisää kuvia elokuulta alkaen tästä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Syyskuun kuvat tähän mennessä Imatralta, Helsingistä, Riiasta, Tallinnasta, Tukholmasta ja Turusta: http://joonaspio.1g.fi/kuvat/2015/Syyskuu

----------


## kuukanko

Hieno satsi! Olet näköjään kuvannut Turussa Anderssonin Golden Dragonin VEZ-159, joka vielä keväällä oli HSL-liikenteessä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hieno satsi! Olet näköjään kuvannut Turussa Anderssonin Golden Dragonin VEZ-159, joka vielä keväällä oli HSL-liikenteessä.


Kiitos! Rekkari ja kylkinumero kiinnittivät kyllä huomioni, mutta en ajatellut noin pitkälle. Hyvä, että tuli tuokin sitten bongattua!

----------


## jtm

> Hieno satsi! Olet näköjään kuvannut Turussa Anderssonin Golden Dragonin VEZ-159, joka vielä keväällä oli HSL-liikenteessä.


Ja Tukholma osiossa oli ex. Jokeri-Volvoja!  :Razz:  Todella kattava ja hyvä satsi!  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja Tukholma osiossa oli ex. Jokeri-Volvoja!  Todella kattava ja hyvä satsi!


Kiitosta vaan! Tosiaan, Tukholmassa minulla oli tarkoituksena bongailla noita ex. Jokereita. Nyt on kuva kaikkiaan neljästä autosta viidestä. Ensi kerralla pitää mennä kyytiin asti.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia syyskuulta!

- Helsingistä alkaen tästä
- Maarianhaminasta
- Tukholmasta alkaen tästä
- Turusta alkaen tästä

Sekä merenkulkupuolelta

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uuden kuvasivustoni osoite on transportphotos.kuvat.fi. Tällä hetkellä lisään vanhoja kuvia päivittäin, laitan erillisen linkin uusiin. Alustavasti julkaisen ensin kuvia suomalaisista linja-autoista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Uuden kuvasivustoni osoite on transportphotos.kuvat.fi. Tällä hetkellä lisään vanhoja kuvia päivittäin, laitan erillisen linkin uusiin. Alustavasti julkaisen ensin kuvia suomalaisista linja-autoista.


Nyt alkaa olla kaikki kuvat arkistosta ladattuna, päivitän vielä joitakin kuvia Lontoosta vuodelta 2014 ja sen jälkeen otan urakaksi lentokonekuvat.

Uusien kuvien osalta oli ja on kuvauskierroksia suunnitteilla, mutta tällä hetkellä vallitsevan tilanteen johdosta uusia kuvia tulee vain harvakseltaan Lahdesta. Palataan suunnitelmiin myöhemmin.

----------


## savotta

Mukavan näköinen kollaasi  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tästä koronan aikaista peruskauraa Hämeenlinnasta sekä muutamia räpsyjä Lempäälästä, Hervannasta ja Kangasalta, kuvattu tänään to 23.4.




> Mukavan näköinen kollaasi


Kiitos!

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia on kertynyt jonkun verran:

Kouvola ja Lappeenranta: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/30042020
Imatra: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/02052020
Pukaro, Elimäki, Kouvola ja Porvoo: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/14052020
Hämeenlinna ja Riihimäki: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/26052020
Lahti: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/27052020

----------


## Joonas Pio

Mikkeli, Varkaus, Kuopio ja Jyväskylä -kierroksen kuvia täältä:

1. päivä: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/08062020
2. päivä: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/09062020

----------


## MB1

Kysymys: Huomasitko mille vuorolle tuo 474 Jyväskylästä lähti?
SL:llä ei pitäisi olla lähtöjä tiistaisin Jyväskylästä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kysymys: Huomasitko mille vuorolle tuo 474 Jyväskylästä lähti?
> SL:llä ei pitäisi olla lähtöjä tiistaisin Jyväskylästä?


En jäänyt seuraamaan ko. auton liikkeitä sen jälkeen, kun se saapui rahtiasemalle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Muutamia räpsyjä kesäisestä Lappeenrannasta: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/26062020

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kesäkuun viimeisiä kuvia Oulusta ja Jyväskylästä: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/29062020

----------


## Joonas Pio

Heinäkuun lopun ja elokuun alun kuvia:

Junailua Lahti-Rovaniemi ja busseja matkan varrelta sekä määränpäästä: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/30072020
Lisää Rovaniemeä, junailua Rovaniemi-Tampere ja Tampere-Lahti sekä Tampereen Nyssejä: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/31072020
Kangasalla Mobiliassa linja-autonpäivänä: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/searchresults/01082020

----------


## Joonas Pio

Syyskuun kansiossa jo nyt mm. tilureita Lahdessa ja Jämsä-Jkl-kierroksen kuvia: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...o/2020/Syyskuu

----------


## Joonas Pio

Syyskuun kansio on valmis: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...o/2020/Syyskuu

Lokakuu alkoi Kouvola-Kotka-Loviisa-Porvoo -reissun kuvilla ja muutamilla Lahdessa otetuilla kuvilla: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...o/2020/Lokakuu

----------


## Joonas Pio

Paljon uutta katseltavaa lokakuun ja marraskuun kansioissa. Viime aikoina olen kuvannut enemmän rautateitä, mutta linja-autokuvia tulee myös sopivassa hetkessä taas enemmän.

----------


## repesorsa

Oli kiva nähdä kuvia Loviisasta, ja että Eriksson ajelee siellä ja Tidstrand taas, ja selvis miksi Forsblom on laittanut #15 Fiatin Passeliajoon Porvoossa, kun #12 on Loviisassa. Ja kiva verrata Sköldvikin uusia vuoroja Jirtsun kuviin syyskuun lopulta kun vielä Porvoon Liikenne siellä ajeli...

Kiitos hyvistä kuvista  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vuodelta 2021 on jo kertynyt runsaasti kuvia: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...sikuvasto/2021

----------


## Joonas Pio

Maaliskuun kuvia linja-autoista: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...2021/Maaliskuu
Maaliskuun kuvia raideliikenteestä: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...2021/Maaliskuu

Myös kuukausikuvastot on nyt siis eritelty linja-autoihin ja raideliikenteeseen.

Lisäilen myös koko ajan vanhempia kuvia kuvasivustolle, tällä hetkellä ilmailukuvia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Uusia kuvia on tullut runsaasti, mm. kesäkuun linja-autokansioon: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...o/2021/Kesäkuu kuin myös raideliikennekansioon: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...o/2021/Kesäkuu

Kuvia lisätty myös liikennöitsijäkansioihin sekä mm. kirjastoautokansioon.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuvasivustolleni on tullut vajaan vuoden aikana reilusti uusia kuvia, niin Suomesta kuin ulkomailta. Tästä linkit tämän vuoden kansioihin:

- linja-autoja: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...sikuvasto/2022
- raideliikennettä: https://transportphotos.kuvat.fi/kuv...sikuvasto/2022

Myös ilmailu-, kirjastoauto- ja muiden liikkuvien kulkuneuvojen kuvia on lisätty.

----------


## repesorsa

Kiitos, hienoja kuvia   :Smile:   Näkee että Pohjoismaissa on aika samanlainen kalusto, mutta Espanjassa taas näköjään aivan erilaisia ja -merkkisiä busseja kuin täälläpäin...

----------

